# What is your favorite if only I could do a startup with this software?



## azathoth (Feb 13, 2018)

Me:   
forth
common lisp
pharo smalltalk
haskell
gnoga.com/ada no js needed
swi prolog webappserver


----------



## Preetpal (Feb 14, 2018)

People are using many of these languages in production in startups (I know Common Lisp and Haskell are used). I even used a bit of Haskell in production myself.

Don't prevent yourself from using these languages if you enjoy using them (especially in a startup as most of these fail to gain traction with end users anyways).


----------

